# Horse fly bite



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

This hasn't happened yet but we live next to a field of horses and all get bitten now and again in the summer. What do I do if our 9 week old gets bitten? We use Benadryl allergy cream which is really effective but I guess it's not suitable for babies?? Thank you


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok so make sure she is covered up as much as poss to avoid the horsefly biting, there are some antihistamine creams that you can get but you would have to check with a pharmacist which ones are suitable, they may have to be prescribed, 

I hope she doesn't get bitten though they can be really uncomfortable 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you Nic we are so close to the field we get them in the house so I'll ask the chemist asap


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No worries, if it does happen then your GP could prescribe some xx


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Thought I'd update this in case anyone else is interested. Was v surprised to find out from the chemist that because young babies don't have a developed immune system they don't react badly to insect bites and apparently horse fly bites don't hurt it's only the body's reaction that causes pain so I'm assured it won't be a problem. You learn something new every day!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff, thank you for sharing xx


----------

